#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  relatie niet gelovige met moslim!!

## Yasmin81

Ik heb een relatie met een marokkaanse/islamitische jongen en bij ons hebben de eerste serieuze gesprekken mbt onze toekomst al regelmatig plaatsgevonden. 
Zelf ben ik zonder enkele religie grootgebracht en heb ook nooit de behoefte gehad om mijzelf te bekeren tot welke religie dan ook. Ik heb respect voor iedereen die gelooft en ik hoop dat mensen die wel geloven de niet gelovigen ook respecteren voor hun keuze. 
Zelf sta ik open voor de Islam. Mijn vriend is islamitisch en ik wil om oa om deze reden meer dingen weten over zijn geloof. Het speelt een belangrijke rol in zijn leven en hij in die van mij dus vandaar. TEvens heb ik de islam altijd al interessant gevonden. Maar ik heb nogmaals zelf niet de behoefte om mezelf te bekeren. Helaas heeft hij wel de hoop dat die behoefte bij mij wel gaat onstaan. Het is voor hem belangrijk dat ik islamitisch wordt. Zelf vind ik het geloof iets persoonlijks en iets wat je uit eigen overweging en behoefte moet doen. Dus niet voor iemand anders. Ik zelf zou dat hypocriet vinden en het is tegen mijn principes. Voorgaande heb ik geprobeerd duidelijk te maken, maar toch merk ik dat er nog steeds die hoop is. 
Ik hoop dat er mensen zijn met dezelfde ervaring of mensen met tips. Wij bevinden ons in een moeilijke situatie omdat alles verder echt goed gaat tussen ons en we elkaar ook niet kwijt willen. Met zijn familie klik ik goed en hij met die van mij. Alles is perfect....."is het dan toch allemaal te mooi om waar te zijn"????

----------


## ninfa

ik begrijp heel goed wat je bedoelt. Ik ben zelf half spaans/nederlands en ben katholiek opgevoed ook al doe ik daar nu niets meer mee. Nu sta je dan ook ineens voor de vraag ga je maar in het geloof verdiepen, de Islam dan wel te verstaan, anders is het na een paar jaar ineens over. Dat is best wel frustrerend omdat je gek bent op elkaar en dat staat nu ineens in de weg als het echt serieus wordt na 2 jaar. Ik vind de Islam ook heel interessant en wil er veel over weten maar niet om mezelf ertoe te bekeren. Als ik me zou gaan bezig houden met een geloof is het denk ik waar ik mee ben opgevoed. Het ligt volgens mij niet echt aan zo'n jongen zelf maar door zijn familie. Ik zou ook niet verstoten willen worden. Binnenkort ga ik met hem naar Marokko en daarna zal ik het eens duidelijk moeten zeggen wat ik nu wil want hem hoop geven is ook schijnheilig. Dat zou jij misschien ook moeten doen zodat je verder kan. Het is namelijk wel zo dat als je vriend (net als die van mij) iets van jou eist en anders is het over, dat hij niet voor jou door het vuur gaat en blijkbaar zijn sociale omgeving belangrijker vindt. Ik zou heel veel vragen wat er in praktijk voor jou te wachten staat en als jij daarmee kan leven en echt gek op hem bent zou je het kunnen proberen. Je kan er altijd later nog mee stoppen als het echt niet lukt. Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt!

----------


## Yasmin81

Thanks voor je reactie!!! Ik ben me er idd al aardig in aan het verdiepen en vind het ook leuk om me ermee bezig te houden, maar bekeren tot is een heel ander verhaal. Ik heb ook een paar Marokkaanse vriendinnen die me veel kunnen vertellen. Volgens hun hoeft er in principe niet gigantisch veel te veranderen op het moment dat je moslim bent. Het is hoe je er zelf mee omgaat en hoe serieus je bent met je geloof. En daar ligt voor mij ook een beetje de issue. Mij bekeren tot zal nooit uit eigen behoefte zijn en ik zal in mijn ogen dus ook nooit een volwaardig moslim zijn. Ik vind bepaalde waarden van de Koran erg mooi, maar er zijn ook zo veel dingen waar ik niks mee heb. Waar ik ook niks mee wil hebben!! Zeg nooit nooit, maar zo kijk ik er op dit moment tegenaan. 
Valse hoop heb ik hem tot op heden niet gegeven. Ik ben juist heeld duidelijk geweest en heb dus gezegd dat ik mij op dit moment niet wil bekeren. Hij schrok hier wel van, maar volgens mij heeft hij nog steeds stiekem de hoop dat ik verander van gedachte. 
Ik vind de eis van mijn vriend en die van jou ook eigenlijk niet kunnen. Ik heb heel veel voor hem over maar bepaalde dingen kan je niet vragen. En idd ivm zijn omgeving, maar ik vraag me af of hij rekening houdt met de reactie in mijn omgeving!!??

----------


## ninfa

Ja precies. Jij had t over je omgeving nou dat wordt helemaal genegeerd, zo van ach bij jou vinden ze t toch wel goed en voor mijn omgeving is t moeilijker. Dat is helemaal niet het geval, kijk ze vinden het wel goed omdat ze je t liefst gelukkig zien maar eigenlijk zouden ze ook wel een ,niet perse nederlandse jongen, maar gewoon geen islamiet zien. Zelfs als ik een hoofddoek zou dragen vind mn moeder t nog ok! daarom is t eigenlijk niet eerlijk hoe die ouders erop reageren. wel slim eigenlijk, want zo komen de jongens altijd met een Islamitisch meisje thuis en anders is t "ik wil je niet meer zien" of zoiets. t klopt ook als je zegt dat als je het voor hem zou worden dat je dan nooit echt helemaal zo'n gelovige bent zoals hij en op ten duur breekt dat je echt op. Want hoe ga je dat met kinderen doen dan? Tegen je dochter allemaal dingen zeggen wat ze niet mag terwijl dat voor jou normaal is en de zonen mogen alles natuurlijk, daar krijg je dan echt problemen mee denk ik. Kijk als t alleen geen alcohol was en geen varkensvlees was ok dat maakt niet echt uit maar andere dingen die jij normaal vindt mogen ook niet meer. Hele kleine dingen als zwemmen waar zijn vrienden zwemmen in de zomer een jongen (al is t maar de ex van je zus) geen drie kussen meer geven en zo snel mogelijk langslopen..kijk t zijn maar kleine voorbeelden en ik weet niet of dat bij jou ook zo is maar ik denk niet dat je t daar mee eens kan zijn terwijl je dat van kleins af aan normaal vindt. Ik had hier op deze site gezien zo'n verhaal dat een moslim wel met een christene of joodse kan trouwen blabla nou laat hem daar ns wat over lezen dan. Alsof zij nu alles zo goed willen doen, zij gaan ook met ons terwijl ze niet getrouwd zijn!!  :Confused:

----------


## gh.wille

> _Geplaatst door ninfa_ 
> *ik begrijp heel goed wat je bedoelt. Ik ben zelf half spaans/nederlands en ben katholiek opgevoed ook al doe ik daar nu niets meer mee. Nu sta je dan ook ineens voor de vraag ga je maar in het geloof verdiepen, de Islam dan wel te verstaan, anders is het na een paar jaar ineens over. Dat is best wel frustrerend omdat je gek bent op elkaar en dat staat nu ineens in de weg als het echt serieus wordt na 2 jaar. Ik vind de Islam ook heel interessant en wil er veel over weten maar niet om mezelf ertoe te bekeren. Als ik me zou gaan bezig houden met een geloof is het denk ik waar ik mee ben opgevoed. Het ligt volgens mij niet echt aan zo'n jongen zelf maar door zijn familie. Ik zou ook niet verstoten willen worden. Binnenkort ga ik met hem naar Marokko en daarna zal ik het eens duidelijk moeten zeggen wat ik nu wil want hem hoop geven is ook schijnheilig. Dat zou jij misschien ook moeten doen zodat je verder kan. Het is namelijk wel zo dat als je vriend (net als die van mij) iets van jou eist en anders is het over, dat hij niet voor jou door het vuur gaat en blijkbaar zijn sociale omgeving belangrijker vindt. Ik zou heel veel vragen wat er in praktijk voor jou te wachten staat en als jij daarmee kan leven en echt gek op hem bent zou je het kunnen proberen. Je kan er altijd later nog mee stoppen als het echt niet lukt. Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt!*


Erg goed ! ik denk er net zo over ,heb al eerder verteld dat ik net als jij R.K ben groot gebracht ! (zie mijn deelname aan topic,s)
Mijn vader is destijds voor de zelfde reden R.K GEWORDEN dus voor mijn moeder, en tot zijn dood toe ging hij naar de kerk , m,n moeder ging toen allang niet meer ,en heeft mijn vader nog vele jaren overleefd!
Ik sta het zelfde als jij t/o de ISLAM , het is ook een van de redenen waarom ik hier opdeze side zit ,n.l om de mensen te leren kennen, en 
dat zou iedereen moeten doen ,want aan vooroordelen heb je niets en zeker niet als je geen belangstelling toont voor je Allochtone landgenoten ongeacht waar ze vandaan komen en geloof ze hebben!
Trouwens , heb je al eens een in het nederlands vertaalde KORAN gelezen ? een absolute aanrader waaruit je veel kunt leren !
maar ik neem aan dat jij er al een hebt.
Ik gun jullie dan ook een,
V.G.G = Vrede Geluk en Gezondheid !

v.g.g. = vr gr george

----------


## Yasmin81

Het is en blijft een moeilijke situatie. Er zullen altijd issues zijn omdat je beide een totaal andere visie hebt op bepaalde zaken. Stel hij respecteert mijn keuze voor het niet geloven in een god, maar hoe zit het dan met de kids!!?? Hij wilt zijn kinderen natuurlijk een islamitische opvoeding geven. Opzich niks mis mee, maar ik heb best een vrije opvoeding gehad en ik ben goed terecht gekomen!!
Veel dingen die voor ons normaal zijn, zijn voor mannen met een islamitische achtergrond totaal vreemd. Ik heb regelmatig discussies over dingen die in mijn ogen heel normaal zijn, maar voor hem echt een probleem zijn. Ik denk dat het belangrijk is dat je jezelf niet uit het oog verliest. Als je verliefd bent ben je bereid om heel veel op te geven voor die persoon. Maar ik denk dat het vooral in een situatie als deze erg belangrijk is dat je jezelf blijft en duidelijk aangeeft wat wel en niet acceptabel is.

----------


## Stephanie89

Ik heb zelf ook een relatie met een Moslimse jongen soms vraag ik mezelf af of hij ook wel met een Cristen meisje mag hebben ik heb ook zelf zijn familie niet ontmoet. Ik probeer zelf ook meer over de Islam te weten en m`n vriend verteld er ook best veel over. Wat ik dus altijd denk is liefde overwint alles! Als je echt veel om elkaar geeft dan komt alles uiteindelijk wel goed en bespreek eens met elkaar wat jullie nou echt willen en hoe jullie over bepaalde dingen denken.

----------


## Yasmin81

> _Geplaatst door Stephanie89_ 
> *Ik heb zelf ook een relatie met een Moslimse jongen soms vraag ik mezelf af of hij ook wel met een Cristen meisje mag hebben ik heb ook zelf zijn familie niet ontmoet. Ik probeer zelf ook meer over de Islam te weten en m`n vriend verteld er ook best veel over. Wat ik dus altijd denk is liefde overwint alles! Als je echt veel om elkaar geeft dan komt alles uiteindelijk wel goed en bespreek eens met elkaar wat jullie nou echt willen en hoe jullie over bepaalde dingen denken.*


Volgens de koran mag een moslim met een christen, joods of moslim (uiteraard) meisje trouwen. Dus het is niet in strijd met zijn religie, maar of het werkt is de vraag. 

Ik hoop inderdaad dat je gelijk hebt en dat liefde alles overwint. Het zou anders zo ontzettend zonde zijn...

----------


## Issabella

Ik snap heel goed wat jullie allemaal bedoelen.
Ik ga zelf namelijk ook met een marokaanse jongen.
Wij hebben het ook vaak over onze toekomst enzo, we zouden graag bij elkaar willen blijfen.
Ik ben zelf zonder geloof opgevoeg maar, geloof wel dat er iets is (een god).
Ik sta ook open voor de islam, ik vind het allemaal heel erg interasant en wil er alles over weten.
Ik en mijn vriend hebben het er ook hel vaak over en praten we erover alleen hij weet ook niet altijd alles dus ja.
Ik weet niet of ik mij ooit zal bekeren en daar denk ik ook niet aan, eerst wil ik mij er goed in verdiepen.
Ik ga nu ander half jaar met hem, en het gaat echt goed tussen ons, en het geloof is juist helemaal GEEN probleem voor ons alleen zijn familie.
Die accepteren mij helemaal niet  :frons:  ik ben daar voor de rest nooit thuis gekomen of aan zijn ouders voorgesteld  :frons:  wat ik wel heel graag zou willen  :frons:  ik vind het namelijk echt heel erg dat zij mij niet accepteren terwijl zij mij niet eens kennen.
En niet dat ik last heb van zijn ouders maar wel van zijn zussen  :frons:  die doen er alles aan om mij en hem uit elkaar te krijgen en spreken de vreselijkste dingen uit naar mij.
B.v dat zijn familie mij toch NOOIT zal accepteren. en nog veel meer.
Het is echt niet leuk en zit er ook heel erg mee maar kan er niks aan doen.
Wie kan mij advies geven want ik hou heel van mijn vriend en hij van mij en willen elkaar echt niet kwijt maar dit zit wel telkens tussen ons in  :frons:

----------


## IbnRushd

> Ik snap heel goed wat jullie allemaal bedoelen.
> Ik ga zelf namelijk ook met een marokaanse jongen.
> Wij hebben het ook vaak over onze toekomst enzo, we zouden graag bij elkaar willen blijfen.
> Ik ben zelf zonder geloof opgevoeg maar, geloof wel dat er iets is (een god).
> Ik sta ook open voor de islam, ik vind het allemaal heel erg interasant en wil er alles over weten.
> Ik en mijn vriend hebben het er ook hel vaak over en praten we erover alleen hij weet ook niet altijd alles dus ja.
> Ik weet niet of ik mij ooit zal bekeren en daar denk ik ook niet aan, eerst wil ik mij er goed in verdiepen.
> Ik ga nu ander half jaar met hem, en het gaat echt goed tussen ons, en het geloof is juist helemaal GEEN probleem voor ons alleen zijn familie.
> Die accepteren mij helemaal niet  ik ben daar voor de rest nooit thuis gekomen of aan zijn ouders voorgesteld  wat ik wel heel graag zou willen  ik vind het namelijk echt heel erg dat zij mij niet accepteren terwijl zij mij niet eens kennen.
> ...


Moslima worden en meteen trouwen, dan ben je meteen van dat hele gezeur af.

----------


## aletheia

> Moslima worden en meteen trouwen, dan ben je meteen van dat hele gezeur af.



Das een beetje simpel vind je niet?...
J
e kunt niet zomaar moslima worden, wat heb je aan bekeren als je niet in de god zelf gelooft. De hele essentie van moslim/moslima zijn is het aanbidden van de god. In ieder geval zo is dat mij verteld. Vandaar dat een moslim(enkel man) met een jodin of christen mag trouwen, die aanbid dezelfde god.

Als je alleen maar een moslima word omdat je met hem wilt trouwen moet je nog eens goed nadenken. Je verandert niet, je liegt alleen glashard tegen die famillie zodat ze je accepteren. Is dat de schoonfamillie die jij wilt hebben? is dat de man die je wilt hebben die niks met je wilt als de famillie het ermee oneens is?

----------


## Issabella

Ik zou mij ook NOOIT ZOMAAR bekeren.
En ik geloof wel in god, alleen weet niet welke en hoe of wat.
Want je hebt zoveel verschillende geloofen  :vreemd:  en ja ik zou mij al helemaal niet bekeren voor hem of zijn familie.
Ik bedoel van, ik ben wie ik ben, en ik ben niet zomaar ZONDER geloof op de wereld gezet.
Ik ben ook gewoon blij om wie ik ben.
Ik sta open voor elk geloof, ik vind het allemaal interasant alleen ja weet ik niet (als ik mij ooit zal bekeren) welk geloof.
Ik ben mezelf nu wel in de islam aan het verdiepen maar ben nog lang niet klaar, ik wil er alles over te weten komen, koran lezen bijvoorbeeld, naar lezingen gaan, en nog veel meer.
En dan zie ik wel verder, ik denk nog helemaal niet aan bekeren.

En wat betreft die familie, (mocht het zo zijn dat ik mij OOIT bekeer tot de islam) dan hoeft voor mij die familie ook niet ineens aardig tegen mij te komen doen.
Ik heb zoiets ik ben wie ik en zal altijd zo blijfen (alleen dan ja ben ik moslima) maar daarom hou ik nog wel mijn eigenschappen/zelfde karakter enzo snap je.
Ik vind dat zij mij moeten accepteren om wie ik ben en om het feit dat ik hun zoon gelukkig wil maken en maak.

En mijn vriend verwacht helemaal NIET van mij dat ik mij ooit bekeer.
We hebben het er wel vaak over (over de islam), hij weet ook dat ik me ermee bezig houd en me erin wil verdiepen.
En hij trekt zich totaal niks van zijn familie aan, hij is eigenlijk 24/7 bij mij maar hij laat wel elke dag even zijn gezicht thuis zien voor zijn ouders en dat vind ik ook helemaal niet erg.
Maar die zussen hebben echt hele nare dingen gedaan en gezecht om ons uit elkaar te krijgen maar goed ik hou van hem en laat mij niet weg jaagen door hun daar is mijn liefde te sterk voor.
We staan echt goed voor elkaar klaar.
Ik vind het alleen heeeeeeel jammer dat het zo moet gaan want ik vind dat iedereen een kans verdient om zich zelf te laten zien.
Al zou hij me maar 1 keer mee nemen naar zijn ouders om mij voor te stellen en dat we gewoon even kunnen praten dat zou al heel erg fijn zijn.
Al zou ik daarna nooit meer daar komen maar 1 gesprek. :wow:

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Issabella,

Misschien is dit wel wat voor je, deze stichting Al Nisa is speciaal voor Nederlandse vrouwen met een islamitische partner:

BIJEENKOMSTEN
Al Nisa organiseert in *Amsterdam* ontmoetingsbijeenkomsten voor vrouwen. 

Tijdens de bijeenkomsten wordt een lezing gehouden, een groepsgesprek gevoerd of een workshop gegeven. De inhoud varieert van informatieverstrekking over (een aspect van) de Islam tot het werpen van een kritische blik op actuele verschijnselen in de samenleving. Tijdens de bijeenkomsten is er veel ruimte voor ontmoeting. Vrouwen kunnen met elkaar praten, naar elkaar luisteren en van elkaar leren, in harmonie en met respect voor ieders mening. *Elke vrouw, moslima of niet, met of zonder hoofddoek, is welkom.*

*http://www.alnisa.nl/index.html*


Groetjes xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Issabella

> Hallo Issabella,
> 
> Misschien is dit wel wat voor je, deze stichting Al Nisa is speciaal voor Nederlandse vrouwen met een islamitische partner:
> 
> BIJEENKOMSTEN
> Al Nisa organiseert in *Amsterdam* ontmoetingsbijeenkomsten voor vrouwen. 
> 
> Tijdens de bijeenkomsten wordt een lezing gehouden, een groepsgesprek gevoerd of een workshop gegeven. De inhoud varieert van informatieverstrekking over (een aspect van) de Islam tot het werpen van een kritische blik op actuele verschijnselen in de samenleving. Tijdens de bijeenkomsten is er veel ruimte voor ontmoeting. Vrouwen kunnen met elkaar praten, naar elkaar luisteren en van elkaar leren, in harmonie en met respect voor ieders mening. *Elke vrouw, moslima of niet, met of zonder hoofddoek, is welkom.*
> 
> ...


Echt hartstikke bedankt!
Ik zal er zeker een keer heen gaan, heb ook al op de site gekeken en ik moet er zeker een keer heen gaan.
Bedankt  :duim: 

Groetjeessss XxX

----------


## Snowwhite

:knipoog:

----------


## SimpelMoeslima

Hallo iedereen..

Ik vind dat je inderdaad niet voor een jonge/meisje moet bekeren dat zou zonde zijn, maar ik denk als je echt echt interesse toont aan onze religie (De Islaam) dan zou je zonder twijfel bekeren tot onze religie. Als je wist hoe mooi het is dan zou je zelfs niet zeggen wat, hoe, waar, wanneer... 
Ik hoop alleen dat je deze fout nooit gaat doen gwn bekeren voor een jongen/meisje. 
maar ik hoop wel n andere ding dat die jongen waarmee je een relatie hebt (wat trouwens niet mag in de islam) jou de mooiste dingens laat zien van onze religie en dat je het met hart en ziel omarmd..

Groetjes en veel succes voor allen!

----------


## yahjamilla

laat mij eerst zeggen dat ik Alnisa initatief heel goed vind. als het aan mij ligt komen alle vrouwen ter wereld samen om hun juiste pad te leren kennen en zich te bekeren tot het islam Insh'Allah.

1 klein puntje van kritiek: de Islam is heel tollerant, dat klopt, maar geloof mij een huwlijk tussen een moslim en een jood, zal de profeten (vmzh) doen omkeren in hun graven! ga voor de grap eens zoiets in de moskee voorstellen......insh'Allah je blijft leven.
succes met het zoeken van je ware roeping.

salaam

----------


## [email protected]

> laat mij eerst zeggen dat ik Alnisa initatief heel goed vind. als het aan mij ligt komen alle vrouwen ter wereld samen om hun juiste pad te leren kennen en zich te bekeren tot het islam Insh'Allah.
> 
> 1 klein puntje van kritiek: de Islam is heel tollerant, dat klopt, maar geloof mij een huwlijk tussen een moslim en een jood, zal de profeten (vmzh) doen omkeren in hun graven! ga voor de grap eens zoiets in de moskee voorstellen......insh'Allah je blijft leven.
> succes met het zoeken van je ware roeping.
> 
> salaam


Het bewijs van die uitspraak heb je bij de hand? Post hem even hier als je wilt, kan ik hem even nalezen.

----------


## Scully

> Hallo iedereen..
> 
> Ik vind dat je inderdaad niet voor een jonge/meisje moet bekeren dat zou zonde zijn, maar ik denk als je echt echt interesse toont aan onze religie (De Islaam) dan zou je zonder twijfel bekeren tot onze religie. Als je wist hoe mooi het is dan zou je zelfs niet zeggen wat, hoe, waar, wanneer... 
> Ik hoop alleen dat je deze fout nooit gaat doen gwn bekeren voor een jongen/meisje. 
> maar ik hoop wel n andere ding dat die jongen waarmee je een relatie hebt (wat trouwens niet mag in de islam) jou de mooiste dingens laat zien van onze religie en dat je het met hart en ziel omarmd..
> 
> Groetjes en veel succes voor allen!


Niet mag? Dat is toch wel discriminatie. Laat niet voor je denken door een of ander geloof, maar denk zelf.

----------


## aniroc75

hallo,

Ook ik snap het erg goed. Ik ben een nederlands, christelijk opgevoed meisje/vrouw, ben met een islamitische man getrouwd(marokkaan). We zijn bijna 8 jaar samen, waarvan 4 jaar getrouwd. 
Het laaste jaar is het bij hem een issue dat ik moslima moet worden, wil hij kinderen met mij krijgen!
Al die 7 jaar is het nooit een probleem geweest, en nu wel! Je bent van iemand gaan houden, hij heeft een grote plaats in je hart, maar de "eis" die hij nu stelt vind ik enorm! Daarbij komt dat hij zelf niks aan zijn geloof doet! Ja, ramadan en geen varkensvlees, maar voor de rest doet hij alles wat Allah heeft verboden!
Ik wil me erin verdiepen, maar als ik er niet achter kan staan, ga ik geen moslima worden. Dit betekent voor ons dat wij uit elkaar zullen gaan, want geen kinderen is voor mij geen optie!
En dat na 8 jaar, ik word er erg verdrietig van als ik eraan denk!
Als ik vraag om mij te helpen/steunen, vind hij dat ik het zelf moet uitzoeken, is dat de islam? Ik ben van mening dat om welke reden ik ook geinteresseerd ben in de islam, het zijn taak is als moslim zijnde, om mij te helpen...toch?
Wat nu?
Groet, Corina

----------


## thecave1

> hallo,
> 
> Ook ik snap het erg goed. Ik ben een nederlands, christelijk opgevoed meisje/vrouw, ben met een islamitische man getrouwd(marokkaan). We zijn bijna 8 jaar samen, waarvan 4 jaar getrouwd. 
> Het laaste jaar is het bij hem een issue dat ik moslima moet worden, wil hij kinderen met mij krijgen!
> Al die 7 jaar is het nooit een probleem geweest, en nu wel! Je bent van iemand gaan houden, hij heeft een grote plaats in je hart, maar de "eis" die hij nu stelt vind ik enorm! Daarbij komt dat hij zelf niks aan zijn geloof doet! Ja, ramadan en geen varkensvlees, maar voor de rest doet hij alles wat Allah heeft verboden!
> Ik wil me erin verdiepen, maar als ik er niet achter kan staan, ga ik geen moslima worden. Dit betekent voor ons dat wij uit elkaar zullen gaan, want geen kinderen is voor mij geen optie!
> En dat na 8 jaar, ik word er erg verdrietig van als ik eraan denk!
> Als ik vraag om mij te helpen/steunen, vind hij dat ik het zelf moet uitzoeken, is dat de islam? Ik ben van mening dat om welke reden ik ook geinteresseerd ben in de islam, het zijn taak is als moslim zijnde, om mij te helpen...toch?
> Wat nu?
> Groet, Corina



Het opleggen is natuurlijk harstikke fout. Als jouw interesse er echt ligt kan je je er ingaan verdiepen, maar wat hij stelt gaat veels te ver.
Jullie zijn samen gekomen omdat je van elkaar houd en dat zal veel meer moeten tellen dan het geloof.

----------


## aletheia

> hallo,
> 
> Ook ik snap het erg goed. Ik ben een nederlands, christelijk opgevoed meisje/vrouw, ben met een islamitische man getrouwd(marokkaan). We zijn bijna 8 jaar samen, waarvan 4 jaar getrouwd. 
> Het laaste jaar is het bij hem een issue dat ik moslima moet worden, wil hij kinderen met mij krijgen!
> Al die 7 jaar is het nooit een probleem geweest, en nu wel! Je bent van iemand gaan houden, hij heeft een grote plaats in je hart, maar de "eis" die hij nu stelt vind ik enorm! Daarbij komt dat hij zelf niks aan zijn geloof doet! Ja, ramadan en geen varkensvlees, maar voor de rest doet hij alles wat Allah heeft verboden!
> Ik wil me erin verdiepen, maar als ik er niet achter kan staan, ga ik geen moslima worden. Dit betekent voor ons dat wij uit elkaar zullen gaan, want geen kinderen is voor mij geen optie!
> En dat na 8 jaar, ik word er erg verdrietig van als ik eraan denk!
> Als ik vraag om mij te helpen/steunen, vind hij dat ik het zelf moet uitzoeken, is dat de islam? Ik ben van mening dat om welke reden ik ook geinteresseerd ben in de islam, het zijn taak is als moslim zijnde, om mij te helpen...toch?
> Wat nu?
> Groet, Corina


Wat naar zeg:S

Leuk dat je je er in wilt verdiepen maar om eerlijk te zijn. Op de manier waarop hij het bracht zou ik zoiezo nee antwoorden. Als hij echt van je houd dan zou dit geen probleem moeten zijn.

Feit dat ie ook nog eens ze neus ophaalt voor al god's regels maar hier ineens moeilijk gaat doen laat zijn dat ie nog eens hypocriet is ook

----------


## aniroc75

> Het opleggen is natuurlijk harstikke fout. Als jouw interesse er echt ligt kan je je er ingaan verdiepen, maar wat hij stelt gaat veels te ver.
> Jullie zijn samen gekomen omdat je van elkaar houd en dat zal veel meer moeten tellen dan het geloof.


ja, maar wie vertelt hem dat :schreeuw: ?
Ik wil me er zeker in verdiepen, maar weet gewoon nog niet of ik daadwerkelijk moslima wil worden! Daar weet ik nu gewoon te weinig over. En ben allerlei sites aan het bekijken, aanschrijven, maar krijg ook daar weinig respons van!
Ik zou graag in Utrecht iets van een bijeenkomst willen voor o.a. niet-moslima's, die er wel meer over willen weten. 
Wie weet er in die omgeving iets?

----------


## aletheia

Ik kom zelf uit utrecht, ik ben wel eens in een moskee geweest en de mensen zijn altijd heel aardig en informatief naar nieuwe gezichten. Gewoon een keertje binnenstappen :Smilie: 

was maar 1 moskee, maar ik denk dat dit overal wel ongeveer hetzelfde is.

----------


## aniroc75

ook ik heb op de site van al nisa gekeken, vind het alleen erg jammer dat ze alleen nogin Amsterdam zitten. Dat is voor mij er onpraktisch. 
Mijn man en ik willen graag kinderen;hij wil dat de kinderen islamitisch worden opgevoed. Vind ik prima, maar ik ben (nog) geen moslima.Ben dus alles aan het uitzoeken. Het enige probleem voor mij is dat ik vind dat mijn man zich niet voor 100% aan zijn geloof houdt; doet dingen die verboden zijn, maar wil wel dat ik me super gedraag..... Waarom mogen mannen altijd meer dan vrouwen(denken ze)?

----------


## aletheia

Vrouwen worden strenger opgevoed vaak, mannen kunnen immers niet zwanger thuiskomen.

Vaak worden vrouwen als schatten beschouwd. Parels die je achter slot en grendel moet zetten. Ze vergeten dat het geen parels zijn maar mensen met dromen en ambities..

----------


## aletheia

hoe gaat het onderzoeken naar de islam trouwens?

----------


## sjo

> Volgens de koran mag een moslim met een christen, joods of moslim (uiteraard) meisje trouwen. Dus het is niet in strijd met zijn religie, maar of het werkt is de vraag. 
> 
> Ik hoop inderdaad dat je gelijk hebt en dat liefde alles overwint. Het zou anders zo ontzettend zonde zijn...


Je zou eens kunnen nadenken over het fijt dat een moslima beslist niet mag trouwen met een ongelovige van welke snit dan ook......Joods of Christelijk of hoe dan ook.....

gr.
sjo

----------


## sjo

> ook ik heb op de site van al nisa gekeken, vind het alleen erg jammer dat ze alleen nogin Amsterdam zitten. Dat is voor mij er onpraktisch. 
> Mijn man en ik willen graag kinderen;hij wil dat de kinderen islamitisch worden opgevoed. Vind ik prima, maar ik ben (nog) geen moslima.Ben dus alles aan het uitzoeken. Het enige probleem voor mij is dat ik vind dat mijn man zich niet voor 100% aan zijn geloof houdt; doet dingen die verboden zijn, maar wil wel dat ik me super gedraag..... Waarom mogen mannen altijd meer dan vrouwen(denken ze)?


Je ziet dan direct dat ze niet alleen maar denken dat ze meer mogen.......ze mogen ook meer. Dat lees je hier boven.

gr.
sjo

----------


## sjo

> laat mij eerst zeggen dat ik Alnisa initatief heel goed vind. als het aan mij ligt komen alle vrouwen ter wereld samen om hun juiste pad te leren kennen en zich te bekeren tot het islam Insh'Allah.
> 
> 1 klein puntje van kritiek: de Islam is heel tollerant, dat klopt, maar geloof mij een huwlijk tussen een moslim en een jood, zal de profeten (vmzh) doen omkeren in hun graven! ga voor de grap eens zoiets in de moskee voorstellen......insh'Allah je blijft leven.
> succes met het zoeken van je ware roeping.
> 
> salaam



De profeten , die allen Joden waren , hebben daar idd vaak tegen gewaarschuwd.

gr.
sjo

----------


## sjo

> Ik snap heel goed wat jullie allemaal bedoelen.
> Ik ga zelf namelijk ook met een marokaanse jongen.
> Wij hebben het ook vaak over onze toekomst enzo, we zouden graag bij elkaar willen blijfen.
> Ik ben zelf zonder geloof opgevoeg maar, geloof wel dat er iets is (een god).
> Ik sta ook open voor de islam, ik vind het allemaal heel erg interasant en wil er alles over weten.
> Ik en mijn vriend hebben het er ook hel vaak over en praten we erover alleen hij weet ook niet altijd alles dus ja.
> Ik weet niet of ik mij ooit zal bekeren en daar denk ik ook niet aan, eerst wil ik mij er goed in verdiepen.
> Ik ga nu ander half jaar met hem, en het gaat echt goed tussen ons, en het geloof is juist helemaal GEEN probleem voor ons alleen zijn familie.
> Die accepteren mij helemaal niet  ik ben daar voor de rest nooit thuis gekomen of aan zijn ouders voorgesteld  wat ik wel heel graag zou willen  ik vind het namelijk echt heel erg dat zij mij niet accepteren terwijl zij mij niet eens kennen.
> ...


Neem als de weerlicht de benen. Dan ben je meteen van het hele gezeur af.......je smilie's schrijven boekdelen....

----------


## crap

ik ga nu drie jaar met een turks meisje en voor mij geld hetzelfde verhaal, bekeren of wegwezen! ik persoonlijk vind dit een slechte stelling. Stel je eens voor dat ieder geloof deze eis stelt? dan zouden we met zijn allen langs elkaar heenleven en de kloof tussen de verschillende religieuze groepen in ons land vergroten.
Ik begrijp dat het islamische geloof serieuzer en strenger gepraktiseerd en geintepreteerd word dan het christelijke geloof, maar het moet geen voorwaarde zijn om te leven.... en dring het niet op bij andere mensen... geloven is een keuze en ik denk dat het verleden heeft bewezen dat dwang hierbij geen positieve effecten creeert. Dus wat doe ik? ook het geloof accepteren en "moslim worden" om enkel met haar te kunnen zijn. Zij si mijn leven en alles. Ik doe alles voor dr, dus ook liegen. Als enkel deze keuze aan ons overgelaten word... getuigt niet echt van steun vanuit de familie, zo'n behandeling... jammer!
Als men onredelijke eisen stelt, kan men verwachten dat men onredelijke tegemoetkomingen krijgt indien er geen andere mogelijkheid bestaat.
Ik geloof enkel nog in liefde, de overeenkomst van bijna alle geloven en mijn inziens het enige wat ALLE mensen bind. Geloof is al bijna duizenden jaren de reden voor oorlog, hoe kan ik hier wat mee doen?
Wij zullen de wereld laten zien dat verschillende religies gewoon samen gaan en samen kunnen leven, zonder te veranderen, maar met subtiele aanpassingen

----------


## crap

> Ik snap heel goed wat jullie allemaal bedoelen.
> Ik ga zelf namelijk ook met een marokaanse jongen.
> Wij hebben het ook vaak over onze toekomst enzo, we zouden graag bij elkaar willen blijfen.
> Ik ben zelf zonder geloof opgevoeg maar, geloof wel dat er iets is (een god).
> Ik sta ook open voor de islam, ik vind het allemaal heel erg interasant en wil er alles over weten.
> Ik en mijn vriend hebben het er ook hel vaak over en praten we erover alleen hij weet ook niet altijd alles dus ja.
> Ik weet niet of ik mij ooit zal bekeren en daar denk ik ook niet aan, eerst wil ik mij er goed in verdiepen.
> Ik ga nu ander half jaar met hem, en het gaat echt goed tussen ons, en het geloof is juist helemaal GEEN probleem voor ons alleen zijn familie.
> Die accepteren mij helemaal niet  ik ben daar voor de rest nooit thuis gekomen of aan zijn ouders voorgesteld  wat ik wel heel graag zou willen  ik vind het namelijk echt heel erg dat zij mij niet accepteren terwijl zij mij niet eens kennen.
> ...


Ik weet wat je bedoelt en heb ongeveer hetzelfde meegemaakt...neven en zwagers die me bedreigen, (ze moeten geen KUTnederlanders in de familie) vriendinnen en de rest van de familie die ons voor alles en nog wat uitmaakt. ze komen langs me werk enz.
Mijn advies: blijf bij het gedachtengoed van jezelf en je partner en denk en begrijp goed waar je aan begint. indien jij zeker bent van je relatie zal het goedkomen, je moet enkel heel veel strijd leveren en dit gaat veel tijd en moeite kosten. heb je daar zin in? nee? stop ermee. 
Ik weet dat mijn vriendin voor mijn leven is.. ze is mijn alles... daarom blijf ik overeind, denkend aan een toekomst samen. Weet jij dit ook zeker? steunt hij je? dan komen jullie er wel. 
ps: hij moet met zijn zussen gaan praten, hij staat er tussenin en kan hierbij bemiddelen.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Ik weet wat je bedoelt en heb ongeveer hetzelfde meegemaakt...neven en zwagers die me bedreigen, (ze moeten geen KUTnederlanders in de familie) vriendinnen en de rest van de familie die ons voor alles en nog wat uitmaakt. ze komen langs me werk enz.
> Mijn advies: blijf bij het gedachtengoed van jezelf en je partner en denk en begrijp goed waar je aan begint. indien jij zeker bent van je relatie zal het goedkomen, je moet enkel heel veel strijd leveren en dit gaat veel tijd en moeite kosten. heb je daar zin in? nee? stop ermee. 
> Ik weet dat mijn vriendin voor mijn leven is.. ze is mijn alles... daarom blijf ik overeind, denkend aan een toekomst samen. Weet jij dit ook zeker? steunt hij je? dan komen jullie er wel. 
> ps: hij moet met zijn zussen gaan praten, hij staat er tussenin en kan hierbij bemiddelen.


IK denk niet dat alleen moslims zo zijn. Ik heb veel moslim vrienden, en weet dan ook dat wanneer ze met een meid gaan, dat zodra de ouders erachter komen, het meisje onder druk wordt gezet , en een plezierig leven wordt haar ontnomen, tot ze geen uitweg meer ziet dan te stoppen.

Er wordt dan ook letterlijk gezegt." we hoeven geen zwarte in de familie"!!


Ik ben dan ook van mening dat soort bij soort moet blijven.
We zijn geen dieren, die op elkaar moeten springen, zoals ratten met muizen, en katten met honden!

Ik bedoel we moeten 1 lijn trekken, ben je moslim dan mag t , omdat het een goede kans geeft op een toekomst samen, anders wordt het onmogelijk, en is het gedoemd te mislukken!

Zo ie zo snap ik de combinatie niet van een turks/moslim meisje met een hollandse ongelovige jongen.

Ik bedoel een moslim mag geen sex voor het huwelijk. 

Hoe hou je dan een op hol geslagen ongelovige, die dergelijke regels niet kent, 3 jaar van je af??

Ik denk dan ook dat het meisje dan zelf niet eens islamitisch is, enkel de naam die ze draagt.

Een moslim is niet op een dergelijke manier los in zijn doen en laten.

Ik zie dit meisje dan ook als een persoon met een te kort aan geloof, en te kort aan zelf vertrouwen...

verloren ziel...

----------


## aletheia

Losgeslagen ongelovige? je bent gek. Bijna elke mannelijke moslim die ik ken heeft sex voor het huwelijk. Dus op dat punt zijn jullie echt geen haar beter.

Daarnaast, het verliefd worden op een jongen is geen tekort aan zelfvertrouwen. Het is verliefd worden op een jongen. Liefde is universeel en het zijn geen 2 soorten die daar met elkaar iets hebben het zijn 2 mensen. Hetzelfde rode bloed stroomt onder hun verschillend gekleurde huiden.

Als 2 mensen van elkaar houden en het goed kunnen vinden is er een grote slagingskans voor hun. ook al zou jij anders willen zien

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Losgeslagen ongelovige? je bent gek. Bijna elke mannelijke moslim die ik ken heeft sex voor het huwelijk. Dus op dat punt zijn jullie echt geen haar beter.
> 
> Daarnaast, het verliefd worden op een jongen is geen tekort aan zelfvertrouwen. Het is verliefd worden op een jongen. Liefde is universeel en het zijn geen 2 soorten die daar met elkaar iets hebben het zijn 2 mensen. Hetzelfde rode bloed stroomt onder hun verschillend gekleurde huiden.
> 
> Als 2 mensen van elkaar houden en het goed kunnen vinden is er een grote slagingskans voor hun. ook al zou jij anders willen zien


Uit mijn ervaring voor dat ik moslim was, weet ik dat moslim meisjes met niet moslims gaan, enkel voor de sex, of een andere reden. Mijn levens ervaring van nu, leert mij dat die meiden geen moslima's zijn. 

Een moslima heeft regels waar ze zich aan houdt, geen liefde , of geen lust kan haar verleiden.

Dat is zoals het is.

----------


## aletheia

Als ze voor de sex gaan zouden ze niet 3 jaar bij elkaar blijven, noch zou ze hem introduceren aan het gezin.

Als ze voor de sex gaat, dan houd ze wel een 1 night stand. Dat is hier toch echt niet het geval.

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Als ze voor de sex gaan zouden ze niet 3 jaar bij elkaar blijven, noch zou ze hem introduceren aan het gezin.
> 
> Als ze voor de sex gaat, dan houd ze wel een 1 night stand. Dat is hier toch echt niet het geval.


in welk catogorie wil jij het geval stoppen dan, waarin iemand al van te voren weet , dat haar minaar niet voor altijd zal zijn, maar slechts voor tijdelijk??

zijn gewoon slechte meiden die en zeker geen moslima's. Een moslima vervalt niet tot dergelijke satanische streken..

----------


## aletheia

Daar is niks satanisch aan

Wat dacht je van de hoop dat de jongen zich bekeerd? Mischien is dat haar doelstelling wel, daar kun je niets van zekerheid over zeggen.

En zelfs als hij zich niet bekeerd. Dan hou je over: een meisje die zich niet aan alle regels houd.

Noem 1 persoon die zich aan elke regel houd die god voorschrijft. Ik denk dat je er niet 1 gaat vinden

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> Daar is niks satanisch aan
> 
> Wat dacht je van de hoop dat de jongen zich bekeerd? Mischien is dat haar doelstelling wel, daar kun je niets van zekerheid over zeggen.
> 
> En zelfs als hij zich niet bekeerd. Dan hou je over: een meisje die zich niet aan alle regels houd.
> 
> Noem 1 persoon die zich aan elke regel houd die god voorschrijft. Ik denk dat je er niet 1 gaat vinden




Heel grof gezegd hoor, maar even voor je duidelijkheid.

Een meisje die haar benen sprijdt voor een man die niet wettig voor haar is, is wat anders als eentje die een keer een leugen verteld om best wil.

groetjes

----------


## aletheia

hm-m maar dan blijft het punt: Ze kan het doen met de hoop tot bekering. 

Of denk je dat je onmogelijk verliefd kan worden op een niet-moslim?

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> hm-m maar dan blijft het punt: Ze kan het doen met de hoop tot bekering. 
> 
> Of denk je dat je onmogelijk verliefd kan worden op een niet-moslim?



IK denk dat je onmogelijk je lichaam kan geven aan een ongelovigen, enkel op "hoop" terugvallend.

Hoop hoeft niet altijd reeel te zijn. Kan namelijk een valse hoop zijn. Een wapen van de satan de vervloekte om je te laten vervallen tot een dergelijke daad!!

wa salam

----------


## nedermoslim

> IK denk niet dat alleen moslims zo zijn. Ik heb veel moslim vrienden, en weet dan ook dat wanneer ze met een meid gaan, dat zodra de ouders erachter komen, het meisje onder druk wordt gezet , en een plezierig leven wordt haar ontnomen, tot ze geen uitweg meer ziet dan te stoppen.
> 
> Er wordt dan ook letterlijk gezegt." we hoeven geen zwarte in de familie"!!
> 
> 
> Ik ben dan ook van mening dat soort bij soort moet blijven.
> We zijn geen dieren, die op elkaar moeten springen, zoals ratten met muizen, en katten met honden!
> 
> Ik bedoel we moeten 1 lijn trekken, ben je moslim dan mag t , omdat het een goede kans geeft op een toekomst samen, anders wordt het onmogelijk, en is het gedoemd te mislukken!
> ...


Ik moet ff via een andere account reageren, maar ik heb de reactie geplaatst over mijn drie jarige relatie met het turkse meisje. 


Door dit soort mensen gaat de wereld dus kapot! honden en varkens vergelijken met mensen... hoe racistisch, hoe naief en bekrompen kan je denken. stel je jezelf hoger of ons lager? haat zaaien tussen verschillende etnische groepen doe je, een beetje Wilders-stijl, alleen van de moslimkant.

Luister... ik ben geen ongelovige ik geloof ook in God, en dat is zowel de god van de moslims, het christendom of van mijn part noem je het boeda... het komt erop neer dat we liefde tussen ALLE mensen moeten verspreiden en dat we allen hetzelfde doel hebben: vrede en liefde. Er zijn meer dan 1000 geloven op de wereld en jij komt mij vertellen dat ik het verkeerde geloof heb ofzo? ik denk dat 999 andere geloven ook zo over jou denken...
op de manier waarop jij je uit, moet dat me erg denken aan die orthodoxe extremisten... soort bij soort.. kom op, wat doe je in godsnaam hier tussen andere soorten als dat je stelling is...? 
gedoemt te mislukken dit meisje is mijn leven, dit zal nooit, NOOIT kapot gaan, geloof me.
En inderdaad alle moslim mannen die ik ken (jij zal er ook wel zo een zijn) gaan ook naar bed met alles wat los en vast zit om vervolgens een maagd te kiezen... hypocriet vanaf de hoogste plank. Maar je, je moet door middel van het hanteren van de geldende normen en waarden wel je eigen, zeer voordelige, mannelijke positie behouden in de cultuur natuurlijk....
Zometeen gaan moslima's nog zelf nadenken, eigen keuzes maken, zichzelf ontwikkelen (gelukkig gebeurt dit steeds meer en meer) dat is toch een bedreiging voor je niet? nee als we soort bij soort houden, blijven mannen als jij je macht houden in de cultuur en dat is de angst. 
Geloof me dat mijn vriendin mij meer waardeerd als 10 mannen met jouw gedachtengoed anno 2008. 

WAKE UP CALL!!!

----------


## nedermoslim

en voor de sex gaan... haha hoe groot kan je vooroordeel zijn... ongelooflijk. dat het zo moeilijk kan zijn om te geloven dat twee mensen met verschillend geloof en cultuur verliefd worden op elkaar, voor elkaar kiezen en alles voor elkaar over hebben. wat is het probleem mensen?

regels regels, dit mag niet, dat mag niet, ander... branden in het hellevuur, koppen gaan rollen, stenigen... toch?? 
Kom op mensen laten we ons richten op demooie dingen die god ons geeft en daar onze tijd aan besteden... dan ontwijken we vanzelf de dingen die niet kunnen. Dreigen en dwang werkt niet... heeft pas 2000 jaar gebleken... 

en verder... noem me ongelovige... noem me weet ik veel wat... maar 1 ding weet ik zeker ik ben in mijn leven meer moslim geweest dan 75 %van de moslim mannen. en dit zonder mij te verdiepen in de koran.... dus kom me niet veroordelen... wat ook dat is niet aan jou, maar laat dit aan allah of god over... misschien kunnen we daar ooit penminded" een goede discussie houden... over verzoening uiteraard en niet over het scheiden en veroordelen van groepen mensen

----------


## sjo

> IK denk dat je onmogelijk je lichaam kan geven aan een ongelovige......


Dat zal jou toch ook wel eens overkomen zijn ? Een goed geweten gaat vaak samen met een slecht geheugen........

gr.
sjo

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> en voor de sex gaan... haha hoe groot kan je vooroordeel zijn... ongelooflijk. dat het zo moeilijk kan zijn om te geloven dat twee mensen met verschillend geloof en cultuur verliefd worden op elkaar, voor elkaar kiezen en alles voor elkaar over hebben. wat is het probleem mensen?
> 
> regels regels, dit mag niet, dat mag niet, ander... branden in het hellevuur, koppen gaan rollen, stenigen... toch?? 
> Kom op mensen laten we ons richten op demooie dingen die god ons geeft en daar onze tijd aan besteden... dan ontwijken we vanzelf de dingen die niet kunnen. Dreigen en dwang werkt niet... heeft pas 2000 jaar gebleken... 
> 
> en verder... noem me ongelovige... noem me weet ik veel wat... maar 1 ding weet ik zeker ik ben in mijn leven meer moslim geweest dan 75 %van de moslim mannen. en dit zonder mij te verdiepen in de koran.... dus kom me niet veroordelen... wat ook dat is niet aan jou, maar laat dit aan allah of god over... misschien kunnen we daar ooit penminded" een goede discussie houden... over verzoening uiteraard en niet over het scheiden en veroordelen van groepen mensen


Ik ben van mening dat jou turkse meid een goedkoop ongelovige-delletje is. Die satanische eigenschapen hanteerd. Wat dus wil zeggen, dat zulke vrouwen nergens islamitisch zijn. Zelfs niet van binnen!! ZO iemand is meer ongelovig dan jij, in dit geval.

Moge de Almachtige haar leiden.

vrede met u

----------


## aletheia

> IK denk dat je onmogelijk je lichaam kan geven aan een ongelovigen, enkel op "hoop" terugvallend.
> 
> Hoop hoeft niet altijd reeel te zijn. Kan namelijk een valse hoop zijn. Een wapen van de satan de vervloekte om je te laten vervallen tot een dergelijke daad!!
> 
> wa salam



er is NIETS satanisch aan liefde. En als jij dat werkelijk denkt ben je zelf Satanisch. Mensen worden niet verliefd op elkaar omdat ze moslim zijn of geen moslim. Maar omdat ze het goed met elkaar kunden vinden

Als jij dat niet snapte voordat je moslim bent geworden dan heb je als nederlander maar barweinig nederlandse waardes geleerd.

Altijd maar naar het slechte kijken. Die 2 mensen houden van elkaar. Jij durft gewoon zover te gaan als dat te ontkennen en het af te doen op ze doen het voor de sex. 

En als Allah dit ook niet kan zien(voor het geval je dat gaat citeren) dan is hij duidelijk niet de god die ons heeft doen ontstaan. Want er is een reden waarom mensen verliefd op elkaar worden. En die is er niet om mensen op satanische wijze uit elkaar te drijven

----------


## Rayhana78

> IK denk dat je onmogelijk je lichaam kan geven aan een ongelovigen, enkel op "hoop" terugvallend.
> 
> Hoop hoeft niet altijd reeel te zijn. Kan namelijk een valse hoop zijn. Een wapen van de satan de vervloekte om je te laten vervallen tot een dergelijke daad!!
> 
> wa salam



Racist.
Als een autochtoon dit zou zeggen zou je hem waarschijnlijk aanklagen voor discriminatie!

----------


## Joesoef

> er is NIETS satanisch aan liefde. En als jij dat werkelijk denkt ben je zelf Satanisch. Mensen worden niet verliefd op elkaar omdat ze moslim zijn of geen moslim. Maar omdat ze het goed met elkaar kunden vinden
> 
> Als jij dat niet snapte voordat je moslim bent geworden dan heb je als nederlander maar barweinig nederlandse waardes geleerd.
> 
> Altijd maar naar het slechte kijken. Die 2 mensen houden van elkaar. Jij durft gewoon zover te gaan als dat te ontkennen en het af te doen op ze doen het voor de sex. 
> 
> En als Allah dit ook niet kan zien(voor het geval je dat gaat citeren) dan is hij duidelijk niet de god die ons heeft doen ontstaan. Want er is een reden waarom mensen verliefd op elkaar worden. En die is er niet om mensen op satanische wijze uit elkaar te drijven




Liefde maakt vooral blind en dat is maar goed ook.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Liefde maakt vooral blind en dat is maar goed ook.


_Een blinde vrouw en een dove man, dat zou een ideaal huwelijk zijn. --Montaigne_

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

> er is NIETS satanisch aan liefde. En als jij dat werkelijk denkt ben je zelf Satanisch. Mensen worden niet verliefd op elkaar omdat ze moslim zijn of geen moslim. Maar omdat ze het goed met elkaar kunden vinden
> 
> Als jij dat niet snapte voordat je moslim bent geworden dan heb je als nederlander maar barweinig nederlandse waardes geleerd.
> 
> Altijd maar naar het slechte kijken. Die 2 mensen houden van elkaar. Jij durft gewoon zover te gaan als dat te ontkennen en het af te doen op ze doen het voor de sex. 
> 
> En als Allah dit ook niet kan zien(voor het geval je dat gaat citeren) dan is hij duidelijk niet de god die ons heeft doen ontstaan. Want er is een reden waarom mensen verliefd op elkaar worden. En die is er niet om mensen op satanische wijze uit elkaar te drijven


duidelijk niet de leer van de here jezus. Zelfs niet van darwin of einstein!

IK vermoed dat je uit je nek kletst

----------


## lisettemoes

hoihoi,ik zie het heel simpel en ben heel simpel.mijn vriend is moslim en ik ben niet gelovig.ik heb respect voor zijn geloof hij probeert me wel wat dingen bij te brengen/uit te leggen over het geloof prima.af en toe maakt hij daarna grappen als van en ga je nu ook hoofddoek dragen enzo wat vind je daarvan vraagt hij dan en dan zeg ik duizend keer niks schat.nou prima vind hij niet erg.hij respecteert mij daarin.mocht hij ooit zover komen dat hij moeilijk gaat doen dan zeg ik dit alvast dan ben ik weg simpel.succes groetjes

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

Hallo Lisette, waarom haal jij onderwerpen uit 2008 aan?

----------


## lisettemoes

keek niet naar de datum.moet je dan op de datum letten?

----------


## Juffrouw_Saartje

> keek niet naar de datum.moet je dan op de datum letten?


Nou hier op het islamforum misschien niet, maar ik zag elders dat je een oude topic had heropend en dat was op het forum 'nieuws van de dag', de naam zegt het al.....

----------


## Anass1985

:piraat:

----------


## Nassiravski

> Volgens de koran mag een moslim met een christen, joods of moslim (uiteraard) meisje trouwen. Dus het is niet in strijd met zijn religie, maar of het werkt is de vraag. 
> 
> Ik hoop inderdaad dat je gelijk hebt en dat liefde alles overwint. Het zou anders zo ontzettend zonde zijn...


Het werkt als jullie het over de belangrijkste punten binnen jullie relatie (of toekomst) het eens kunnen zijn. De reden dat een moslim en geen moslima een Joodse of Christelijke vrouw mag huwen is vanwege de reden dat hij de kostwinnaar is en de spil binnen het huwelijk. Opdat de kinderen dan ook Islamtisch worden opgevoed. Dit zijn wel hele belangrijke punten om goed bij stil te staan. Lijkt me niet niks. 

Ik wens je succes zuster, al ben je geen zuster in de Islam.  :knipoog:

----------


## fagja1973

hoi,ik heb dit zelf ook meegemaakt ik ging een half jaar met een marokaanse jongen praten veel over de toekomst maar we hadden een probleem tussen ons staan zijn ouders wisten niet van mij,hij beloofte veel maar kwam het nooit na hij kwam wanneer hem het uit kwam nie spreken we of zien we elkaar niet hij moet aan zichzelf werken en zit in marokko ik ben zelf al drie maanden bekeerd bevalt me prima mis heh erg en ja liefde overwint alles ik ga verder met mijn leven maar het is moeilijk en droom dat hij bij me terug komt.Maar als jullie echt van elkaar houden moet dat vanzelf allemaal komen je moet het niet gaan pushen want dat werkt niet neem de tijd en bespreek alles met elkaar en als dat even niet gaat neem een time out net zoals ik dat heb je soms nodig dingen op een rij zetten en dan komt alles goed geloof me als ze van ons houden komen ze vanzelf bij je terug hoop dat je aan mijn verhaal wat had want ik wacht nog steeds op hem ken hem zes maanden maar je bouwt een band samen op een wees vooral eerlijk tegen elkaar niet liegen want alles komt dan uit dat weet ik uit ervaring succes

----------


## piepdemuis

Moslim man mag toch trouwen met een niet gelovige vrouw? En andersom niet? Of heb ik dat verkeerd?

----------


## mocrochick42

Ik ben zelf Marokkaanse en al jaren getrouwd met een Nederlandse man. Onze relatie is rotsvast omdat we niet van elkaar verlangen om elkaars godsdienst aan te nemen, voor de familie of omgeving. Voordeel is ook dat ik niet gelovig ben en hij ook niet. Muv mijn familie is de hele marokkaanse gemeenschap erg negatief tov trouwen met een andere cultuur. Maar gelukkig willen mijn ouders alleen maar dat ik gelukkig ben en doordat ze geen religieeisen hebben bij mijn partnerkeuze, maakt onze relatie mogelijk. 
Sowieso als je een religie aanneemt voor een ander dan is dit niet oprecht. Het moet vanuit jezelf komen. En als je vriend allerlei eisen stelt aan je geloof, dan moet je je afvragen of het wel kans van slagen heeft. Waarom past hij zich niet aan aan jouw overtuigingen?

----------


## souf_92

Ik zou iets willen vermelden als ik mag. een echte moslim is een persoon die godsdienst beschouwd als iets dat persoonlijk is. Wat sommige families doen met onder andere druk zetten op mensen is niet wat de islam ons leert, integendeel de islam geeft iedereen de vrijheid ,maar vergeet niet dat jij de verantwoordelijke bent voor jouw daden, en over de mannen en vrouwen die seks voor het huwelijk gehad hebben over die mensen kan niemand oordelen alleen god heeft die recht. God is vergevingsgezind wie weet hebben die mensen berouw getoond en is hun zonde vergeven en willen ze in de toekomst geen fouten maken. De mensen die graag andere mensen beoordelen en afkraken begaan veel ergere zondes. Wees eerlijk en oprecht en word een goed mens en geef de zondaars een inspiratiebron. Ik hoop dat ik niemand beledigd heb of gekwetst indien dat het geval is vergeef me dan het was niet mijn bedoeling.

----------


## Muwahhidah

> Ik zou iets willen vermelden als ik mag. een echte moslim is een persoon die godsdienst beschouwd als iets dat persoonlijk is. Wat sommige families doen met onder andere druk zetten op mensen is niet wat de islam ons leert, integendeel de islam geeft iedereen de vrijheid ,maar vergeet niet dat jij de verantwoordelijke bent voor jouw daden, en over de mannen en vrouwen die seks voor het huwelijk gehad hebben over die mensen kan niemand oordelen alleen god heeft die recht. God is vergevingsgezind wie weet hebben die mensen berouw getoond en is hun zonde vergeven en willen ze in de toekomst geen fouten maken. De mensen die graag andere mensen beoordelen en afkraken begaan veel ergere zondes. Wees eerlijk en oprecht en word een goed mens en geef de zondaars een inspiratiebron. Ik hoop dat ik niemand beledigd heb of gekwetst indien dat het geval is vergeef me dan het was niet mijn bedoeling.










Assalaamu Alaykum

betreft jou overige post daar ga ik niet eens op reageren dat rammelt aan alle kanten, ik wil enkel op het laatste stuk van jou post hebben

stel jij ziet of weet dat iemand zina pleegt zou jij diegene niet zeggen dat hetgeen die persoon doet een zware zonden is? dat het haram is dat zij/hij zina pleegt, als ik jou post hierboven leest zou jij er niets van zeggen want dat is volgens jou oordelen, en oordelen mag niet volgens jou. deze personen die er niets van zeggen over het verderf dat gepleegd wordt----> *zijn de meest gehate personen bij Allaah Azza wa Jall*. weet wat je zegt alvorens je spreekt! Allaah Subhanahu wa Ta'ala heeft hele volken vernietigt enkel omdat zij niets tegen het verderf zeiden of deden

aan berouw zitten ook voorwaarden en 1 daarvan is dat je , je zonden niet openbaard, wat dan te zeggen over die perverselingen die zina begaan en doodleuk het vermelden aan andere personen, die persoon is pervers heeft geen schaamte mocht die persoon berouw hebben zou hij/zij er niet over praten, zou diegene zich diep schamen, zou die persoon huilen om die daad die hij heeft gepleegd...maar nee deze vermelden het alsof het niets is wat ze hebben gedaan, ze praten erover totaal geen schaamte, nee deze zijn zelfs trots op die zonden zo pervers zijn ze! 

*hedendaags is het zo dat vele mensen roepen dat men niet mag oordelen. dit zijn influisteringen van de shaytaan zodat de muslimien stoppen met het oproepen naar het goede en het kwade verbieden* 


Wa Alaykum Salaam

----------


## souf_92

Salam, Mawahhidah ik denk dat mijn tekst niet duidelijk genoeg was, sorry indien dat het geval is. Ik heb geen leugens gevonden over wat je zei wat betreft de islam. Een nasiha is de beste manier om kennis over te brengen en onwetende mensen te verwittigen over de zonden die ze begaan. Alleen laat de manier waarop dat meestal gebeurt te wensen over. Het helpt niet door te zeggen die persoon is slecht, ongelovig of kafir. Alleen Allah kan hierover oordelen. Van wat ik gelezen heb is dat een nasiha geven half werk is, het opvangen en begeleiden van die mensen naar de juiste islamitische manier van leven is cruciaal. Dus stoot die mensen niet van u af maar geef hen een nasiha en begeleidt ze naar een beter leven na de dood. Alleen zo draag je een steentje bij aan de oema. Bekijk dit filmje deze man heeft zijn nasiha gegeven maar hij heeft geluisterd naar de problemen van die mensen en hij zal zijn uiterste best doen voor hen. Het spijt me als ik kwaad bloed heb opgezet. Walaikoemsalam.

----------


## souf_92



----------


## Muwahhidah

> Assalaamu Alaykum
> 
> betreft jou overige post daar ga ik niet eens op reageren dat rammelt aan alle kanten, ik wil enkel op het laatste stuk van jou post hebben
> 
> stel jij ziet of weet dat iemand zina pleegt zou jij diegene niet zeggen dat hetgeen die persoon doet een zware zonden is? dat het haram is dat zij/hij zina pleegt, als ik jou post hierboven leest zou jij er niets van zeggen want dat is volgens jou oordelen, en oordelen mag niet volgens jou. deze personen die er niets van zeggen over het verderf dat gepleegd wordt----> *zijn de meest gehate personen bij Allaah Azza wa Jall*. weet wat je zegt alvorens je spreekt! Allaah Subhanahu wa Ta'ala heeft hele volken vernietigt enkel omdat zij niets tegen het verderf zeiden of deden
> 
> aan berouw zitten ook voorwaarden en 1 daarvan is dat je , je zonden niet openbaard, wat dan te zeggen over die perverselingen die zina begaan en doodleuk het vermelden aan andere personen, die persoon is pervers heeft geen schaamte mocht die persoon berouw hebben zou hij/zij er niet over praten, zou diegene zich diep schamen, zou die persoon huilen om die daad die hij heeft gepleegd...maar nee deze vermelden het alsof het niets is wat ze hebben gedaan, ze praten erover totaal geen schaamte, nee deze zijn zelfs trots op die zonden zo pervers zijn ze! 
> 
> *hedendaags is het zo dat vele mensen roepen dat men niet mag oordelen. dit zijn influisteringen van de shaytaan zodat de muslimien stoppen met het oproepen naar het goede en het kwade verbieden* 
> ...


-------> http://www.maroc.nl/forums/islam-mee...bin-ateeq.html

----------


## Meriam1977

Hou meid als je hem niet kwijt wil zou ik zeggen wordt moslim. Ik begrijp dat je het schijnheilig vindt maar de druk van zijn omgeving is zo groot dat is moeilijk te begrijpen voor een Nederlands meisje. Als je echt van hem houdt dan moet je dat voor hem over hebben. Het is een kleine offer voor de liefde van je leven

----------

